
Coronavirus Vaccine Roundup, Early September - apsec112
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/09/03/coronavirus-vaccine-roundup-early-september
======
jseliger
A note of optimism at the end:

 _An excellent side effect is that vaccine technology will never be the same
after this – it’s going to be like aircraft design before and after World War
II, and for many of the same reasons. This whole pandemic has been awful, in
many different ways, but we’re going to come out of it stronger and more
capable than when we went in._

